# Problems with Bordetella Vaccine?



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

We are taking a trip this spring and so I thought it would be wise to get Dani the Bordetella/Kennel Cough vaccine along with her 1 year old shots. The one that she got was nasal injected. That's been over a week ago and she is still having problems with severe reverse sneezing, and regular sneezing, to the point that she runs and hides. Poor baby. My vet recommended Tavist, since she is now having nasal drip, so we've started her on that. I was just wondering if this is a common problem with Chi's. Has anyone here had these problems? If so, what did you do? Poor Dani is a shy one anyway and this has her afraid to do anything.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm, the only trouble we had with the bordetella was Mari actually got a mild case of kennel cough from it. She had a minor cough for about a month. But no reverse sneezing. I hope she feels better poor little thing.


----------



## Vixsyn (Jan 6, 2010)

Whiskey has had some reverse sneezing. Not really bad though and it's seemed to lessen over the past few days.
I've been giving him a little bit of syrup in his water as the person I got him from said that it helps and also can help from getting hypoglycemia.
I don't know if that had anything to do with it getting better or not but it might be worth a try. I think it sooths there throat.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Different dogs have different reactions to the vaccines. It is possible she actually got KC from the vaccine, and is showing mild symptoms of it, that happens.

Also, it isn't really wise to give multiple vaccines at one time. They should really be spaced like 4 weeks apart, it makes it safer - less of a stress on the dogs system and in turn less likelihood of an adverse reaction occurring. Not sure if you did give them together or not but your post sounded like it may have been the case, so I just thought I'd ad that. Hope you baby feels better soon!

Edit to add: Since you are going in the spring you should still be covered, but the Bordatella vaccine only lasts 6 months, then it needs to be boosted and doesn't even cover all strains of it so she can still get it. None of my dogs get the vaccine. If they HAVE to be borded in a kennel situation/day care is the only time I'd give it as they usually require it.


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't normally give my dogs the bordetella vaccine, but she is going with us and will constantly be where other dogs have been, so I thought of it as a safeguard. Yes, she got all her vaccines except for rabies as the vet says it's safe and he is an hours drive away. She will get the rabies about 3 weeks before the trip, it's her booster. I thought about the syrup, but her throat isn't sore, it's all in her sinuses, so I don't think that would help. I can assure you she will not be getting this one again.


----------



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

The Humane society gave taggert his the day before we got him, and he was SO stuffed up for a week, you could hear the mucous in his nose when he breathed. Now Fox seems to have developed reverse sneezing and she hasn't done that in months, I am wondering if she might have gotten a touch of it considering Tag was sneezing all over everywhere


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

My dogs go to the Grooming Salon. Tabitha every two weeks; Jerry monthly.
Tabitha and Jerry get a Bordatella shot every six months. I make sure that no other
vaccines are given the month before and the month after. They have had no illness
from the shot. I don't plan to give them the nasal vaccine.
I hope Dani gets well soon


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Pippi had the injection vaccination so she could go to her obedience class with no problems, but she still had minor Kennel Cough after getting vaccinated anyway so Ive chosen not to get her re-done or Maisie done.


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Poor Dani, Peebo got that two weeks ago and he was stuffed up for a few days too


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

My chi's Ninja and Prada both had a reaction to the bortedella vaccine! They both had reverse sneezing and swollen lymph nodes. Ninja was much worse than Prada he couldn't even walk without sneezing. They were both put on an antibiotic (forget which one) and it cleared right up. It was an oral antibiotic.


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

Coincidence that i have found this thread , my two walk regulaly with a number of dogs ( all breeds) one of the dogs not mine I add has suspected kc. I dont vaccinate and was just talking to my sil who is a homeopath after reading these posts and my sil advice I am deffinitly not vaccinating dont know if chi's have more reactions than other breeds but dont want to risk it


----------

